# graphics/ufraw and gimp-plugin



## laufdi (Mar 23, 2019)

If I enable the GIMP plugin, it will be built and is under stage, but it is not installed. And it's not in pkg-plist and not added.

I rebuilt gimp-app, now gimp can't open png files any more ("the plugin crashed")!


----------



## b6s6d6 (Mar 24, 2019)

laufdi said:


> If I enable the GIMP plugin, it will be built and is under stage, but it is not installed. And it's not in pkg-plist and not added.
> 
> I rebuilt gimp-app, now gimp can't open png files any more ("the plugin crashed")!


I think the problem of GIMP not being able to open png files has nothing to do with the changes you made.
See: graphics/gimp 2.10.8: “gimp_wire_read(): error” when opening file
It seems there's a general problem with GIMP plugins not loading as they should, caused by an exiv2 update.
Hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## fernandel (Mar 24, 2019)

b6s6d6 said:


> I think the problem of GIMP not being able to open png files has nothing to do with the changes you made.
> See: graphics/gimp 2.10.8: “gimp_wire_read(): error” when opening file
> It seems there's a general problem with GIMP plugins not loading as they should, caused by an exiv2 update.
> Hope it gets fixed soon


This should be a bug report for "exiv2" not graphics/gimp. Downgrade "exiv2' and it works.


----------



## mod3777 (Mar 24, 2019)

fernandel said:


> This should be a bug report for "exiv2" not graphics/gimp. Downgrade "exiv2' and it works.



Is this upstream bug or FreeBSD specific? Are quarter ports effected?


----------

